

Interview with Hal Abelson on Code Quarterly - gigamonkey
http://www.codequarterly.com/2011/hal-abelson/

======
chalst
Oh, great to see that Code Quarterly is coming along.

Hal Abelson: _My math PhD was in algebraic topology, which had nothing to do
with computers. Then I got interested, through thinking about topology, in the
relations with distributed computing and that eventually formed a bridge into
doing something in computing._

For those wanting to find out a little more about these connections, Herlihy &
Rajsbaum, 2000, An Overview of Synchronous Message-Passing and Topology, is a
really great place to start.

<http://www.cs.brown.edu/people/mph/HerlihyR96/sv.pdf>

------
ernestipark
Awesome interview that sheds a lot of light on how Abelson thinks programming
should be taught. I really wish I could have taken 6.001 instead of 6.01
though as a CS student. I had a bit of an a-ha moment reading about the
abstractions Abelson talked about in 6.01, but when I was taking the course,
it went straight over my head.

------
splittist
If every issue of CQ has an interview of this calibre and quality it's going
to be THE essential subscription for the field.

------
ipince
_we took my ethics and law course, and then dumbed it down so we could teach
it at Harvard_

------
signa11
_beautiful_ : ... I’ve decided that from now on, I should be measuring the
quality of my life by the ratio of the amount of time spent programming to the
amount of time sitting in meetings.

------
zaph0d
Apart from the great content, I love the typography on the pages. Simple yet
elegant. Kudos!

------
bobbles
I dont know if its just my setup of FireFox 4 but this is really difficult to
read

~~~
spooneybarger
it is really difficult to read. supposedly a redesign of the site it coming
plus possibility for pdf and epub which some might appreciate.

in the meantime, i'd suggest using something like readability.

